# Surprise Encounter!



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

This afternoon, I was walking around the yard waiting for our dog to potty. Heard a crow, which usually means a hawk is in the area. Turned around to see a Cooper's hawk falling from the sky toward my neighbor's back yard. A split second later, the bird extended his wings to pull out of the dive - and I could hear the wind whistling through his feathers!! That was so cool!!! Flying just above him was his mate who didn't seem all that impressed with the show.  Then they leisurely flew out of the area. (Note: No animals were injured in this attack...although some of the song birds my neighbor feeds probably had a fright!)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi TerriB,

LOL....I know what you mean.

I have heard the sound of the wind whisteling thru their feathers as they are flying right overhead, and I usually don't even know they are there until the sounds. It's awesome, and a bit scary, as we don't have any crows around to warn us, except the pigeons making a mad dash for cover.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terri, that was cute. He was probably showing off for his mate.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's amazing how quickly a hawk visit can cancel a pigeon/sparrow picnic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

all I can say is I can not deal with the coopers anymore this year today I stopped one from eating a flickah (woodpecker) I was watching the sky while my birds were out and along comes this pirate of the skies that folded and headed into a full dive plumeting towards the earth from way up above ,my birds diving for the trap in fear Im sure of just the site of such a breath taking feat as it plumeted towords the earth at a million miles an hours ..its wing tips catching fire while reentering the earths atmosphere with but one thing on its mind...some unsuspecting victim that lay clueless pecking happily upon the lawn of my neighbors yard.. maybe eating grubs,ants or any yummies it came upon that moment tilll wackkkkkk ...out of the skies nailed to the gorund with armor peircing talons or terror ... the flickah screaming out in pain an agony or just shock as the drama unfolded upon him ,who really knows what goes thru their heads at that very monet of terror ... at that very moment the thoughts running thru my head as to do I save this bird or sacrafice him for the lives of my babies yet still in the air vunerable to this killer without conscience  a fraction of a second later I ran to its aid clapping yelling and waving my arms to spare this bird being that I could not bear to hear the screams any longer with it flying to its freedom and with a sigh of relief for one more day .. the attack was ended and my visual was just yet to begin .... lord help us all thru this season and keep our babies safe


----------

